# Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?



## xNoVoLiNE (8. August 2013)

*Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Hallöchen,
ich habe eine Frage:

Ich lasse meinen Flatscreen über HDMI laufen, bekomme aber als beste Einstellung nur 1024x768. In Spielen ist es das selbe. Wie kann ich die Auflösung auf 1280x720, oder ähnliche ändern?

MfG 

Danke im Vorraus!

GPU: 9400 GT / morgen GTX 760


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Seltsam, die GeForce 9400 GT sollte eigentlich deultlich höhere Auflösungen ansteuern können (meines Wissens nach bis WQXGA).
Welchen Monitor hast du denn?
Auflösungen wie 1024x768 gibt es eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr, von dem her kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das die native Auflösung deines Monitors ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Ich weiß nur, dass er von Telefunken ist


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass er von Telefunken ist


 
Könntest du mal ein Foto von dem Monitor machen? (Ich erahne schon schlimmes ) 
Steht keine Produktbezeichnung auf dem Rahmen oder auf der Rückseite?
Wie alt ist der Monitor?
Kann es sein, dass dessen native Auflösung bei 1024x768 liegt? (Wenn ja, dann solltest du unbedingt ein neues Gerät anschaffen  ).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Also, habe ihn 2012 bekommen. War ein Geschenk. 

Telefunken T32HD841 - Preis ab €- - CHIP Online Das ist er.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Der Monitor hat 1366x768.
Das ist HDReady.
Mehr geht mit dem Gerät nativ nicht.
Du kannst höchstens noch Downsampling probieren (dadurch hast du aber auch nur ein leicht detaillierteres Bild in Spielen aber keine verbesserte Schärfe).
Zum Vergleich: FullHD Geräte haben 1920x1080 Pixel.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Oh ...


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Die 1366x768 solltest du aber ausreizen und ausreizen können. Du solltest mal versuchen die Auflösung im Grafiktreiber zu erzwingen.


----------



## Talhuber (9. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Das ist kein Monitor sondern ein TV und der bringt das von der Auflösung schon gar nicht...
da  kannst Du rumschrauben so lang Du willst...


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Die Native Auflösung muss das Teil schaffen.


----------



## ThreepwoodG (9. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Bist du dir sicher, dass es dieser ist? 1024x768 hört sich für mich verdächtig nach Plasma an ...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

Steht aufm Etikett.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Schau in die Anleitung des TV.
Dort sind sicher irgendwo die Modi aufgelistet welche per HDMI (60Hz) unterstützt werden.
Hat der TV einen eigenen "PC-Modus"?

Ich finde leider im Netz nirgendwo eine Anleitung zu dem Ding?
Telefunken ist ja kein eigener Hersteller mehr sondern wird nur mehr als Name für diverse Billigprodukte aus Fernost oder der Türkei verwendet welche auf dem deutschsprachigen Markt verkauft werden sollen.

Bei "sehr" alten LCD-TVs war es öfter so das nur maximal 1024x768 über HDMI per PC möglich war.
Aber das hat sich eigentlich schon seit Jahren erledigt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. August 2013)

Ja, es gibt einen VGA/PC-Mode.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Ja und weiter? 

Was steht dazu in der *Anleitung*?
Welche Auflösungen werden dort unterstützt?
Das muß alles in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen.
Gibt zu der Anleitung im Netz nen Link? Oder zu dem TV an sich?

Wenn es ein *VGA*/PC-Mode ist dann kann es sein das er nur per VGA-Anschluß funktioniert.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Ich gehe davon aus das der TV keinen HDMI-PC Modus besitzt.

Wie gesagt: native Auflösung im Grafiktreiber erzwingen, wenn das nicht geht dann geht es eben nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. August 2013)

Er hat HDMI und VGA.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Boah - langsam zuck ich aus. 

Wie wäre es mal mit im Manual nachschauen und die Infos nach denen hier gefragt wurden hier reinzuschreiben 
Oder wenigstens einen Link zum Handbuch geben.

Wenn einem geholfen werden soll dann sollte man auch gefälligst selber wenigstens ein wenig Eigeninitiative zeigen und die gestellten Fragen sinnvoll beantworten.


PS:
Bei der oben Frage von "Superwip" gings nicht darum welche "Anschlüsse" der TV hat sondern ob im Menü oder Handbuch irgendwas von einem speziellen "HDMI *PC-Modus*" steht.

Das der TV einen HDMI-Anschluß hat wurde schon längst geklärt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. August 2013)

Es gibt kein Online-Handbuch. Ich habe in meiner Wnleitung gelesen, dass er nur HD Ready ist und max. 1366x768 packt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Online-Handbuch. Ich habe in meiner Wnleitung gelesen, dass er nur HD Ready ist und max. 1366x768 packt.


 
Ja - aber da ist zu 100% irgendwo in der gedruckten Anleitung eine Auflistung welche Auflösungen er auf welchem Eingang mit welcher Frequenz unterstützt.
Das hat JEDER LCD-TV. Mir ist noch keiner untergekommen der solch eine Tabelle nicht hat.

Sollte deiner das wirklich nicht haben (wasn das fürn Teil ) dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als alle möglichen Auflösungen mit diversen Frequenzen durchzuprobieren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

So wie das aussieht unterstützt der TV 13*60*x768 mit 60Hz.
Das sollte also zumindest mal funktionieren

Und auch noch höhere Auflösungen bis zu 1920x1200 - was natürlich bei einer Physikalischen Auflösung von 1366x768 keinen Sinn macht.
Allerdings steht da was von einem *"DVI zu HDMI"-Adapter*. 
Hast zu zum testen ein DVI-Kabel und einen DVI->HDMI Adapter daheim rumliegen?
Obwohl es daran eigentlich NICHT liegen sollte.


PS:
Hast du schon mal versucht von Hand neue Auflösungen (1360x768, 1366x768) hinzuzufügen?
Das geht bei NVidia recht einfach:
NVIDIA Custom Resolutions - YouTube


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. August 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Jaja, wie das geht, weiß ich, aber ich wusste nichts über KHz usw. 

[30.08.2013] edit: Also, die einzige halbwegs optimalen Auflösungen sind 1024x768 und 1176x664. Beide "passen" optimal in den Bildschirm, d.h. man sieht alles, aber die native 1024' sieht besser aus, da bei der anderen Auflösung Buchstaben usw. leicht verpixelt sind


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

Noch wer da?


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Flatscreen über HDMI - nur 1024x768?*

Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und kauf einen richtigen PC Monitor.

Ich hab hier auch irgendwo noch nen 17" billig TV der einer Auflösung von 1366x768 hat rumstehen. Ich habs ums verrecken nicht geschafft den mit der nativen Auflösung zu betreiben. Das näheste war 1360x768 und das gab hässliche unscharfe vertikale Balken.
Bei einer GTX770 sollte es an den 100 Euro auch nicht mehr scheitern.

Wenn du ein DVI Kabel rumliegen hast, kannst du es mal damit versuchen.

Wenn 1024x768 bei dir "in den Bildschrim passen", dann müsste das Bild etwas verzerrt sein? (Also zur Seite hin gedehnt)
Andernfalls hast du links und rechts schwarze Balken oder wirklich nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768. (was ich nicht glaube)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

1024x768 also 4:3 (!!!) ohne schwarze balken. screenshot folgt  bei metro in bonn gibt es BILLIGE full hd tvs. vllt gibts da was.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. September 2013)

Wenn 4:3 perfekt passt, wie schaffst du es dass auch 9:5 (1176x664) perfekt passen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. September 2013)

Ich weiß es nicht - versuche es mal zu filmen hahaha das ist abnormal xD


----------

